# Bells, bells, bells



## MajorClementine (Sep 27, 2015)

Does anyone have and know where to get Saddle Chimes for mini harnesses?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 27, 2015)

Do you mean the kind that stand up on a little arch, or sleigh bells on a leather strap? I'm not sure what "saddle chimes" are.


----------



## Mona (Sep 27, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.Xsleigh+bells.TRS0&_nkw=sleigh+bells&_sacat=0


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 28, 2015)

Yes the kind that sit up in an arch on the saddle of your driving harness. I believe you remove the turrets and use them to to hold the bells on.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 28, 2015)

Mona said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.Xsleigh+bells.TRS0&_nkw=sleigh+bells&_sacat=0


I've ordered some great antique rump bells from ebay but the saddle chimes for a mini harness elude me. Maybe they just don't make them for minis.

http://www.bigblackhorse.com/BBH01/saddle-chimes.html

This is they style I'm looking for. Either multiple or a single chime.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 28, 2015)

Those would be wonderful. Maybe if you asked, a smaller size could be made.

Do you think that is what these vintage bells are? Can't remember where I got them, maybe in an auction box. I have no idea how they would attach...


----------



## Mona (Sep 28, 2015)

MajorClementine said:


> I've ordered some great antique rump bells from ebay but the saddle chimes for a mini harness elude me. Maybe they just don't make them for minis.
> 
> http://www.bigblackhorse.com/BBH01/saddle-chimes.html
> 
> This is they style I'm looking for. Either multiple or a single chime.


I saw some of those too on Ebay, but they were likely regular horse sized, not minis.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 28, 2015)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Those would be wonderful. Maybe if you asked, a smaller size could be made.
> 
> Do you think that is what these vintage bells are? Can't remember where I got them, maybe in an auction box. I have no idea how they would attach...


These are shaft bells. They attach to the tops of your single horse shafts. They usually come in sets so you have one for each shaft. Very cool bells! how do they sound?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 28, 2015)

That makes sense! They have a very nice sound. Mystery solved!


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm kinda jealous. Those are cool bells. Most of the ones you see now are just on a leather strap with loops so the loops go around the shafts and the bells hang down below. I really like this vintage style that goes on top of the shaft.

With 3 chimes inside each bell I bet they just sing!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 8, 2015)

I have the string of sleigh bells that go around the belly. They make a wonderful, jolly noise. Actually, a little too noisy sometimes. But perfect for parades and taking children for rides in the winter.

If you ever find the kind you are looking for I hope you will share the source.


----------

